# Can Anyone Help?



## RonKl (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm brand new to this site (10 Minutes) and really look forward to both providing and getting a ton of help and tips from fellow woodworkers. What I was originally looking for was a copy of GaryK's shuffleboard plans in possible .pdf form since I don't have Autocad to open the one he posted online.

Anyone have this?

Ron Klaiss
[email protected]


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

where is the autocad version you reference to posted?


----------



## RonKl (Dec 28, 2012)

It is the .dwg file at the bottom of the link in a post by another member, GaryK, on his shuffleboard project.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1759 
with the link in the body of the post - http://www.wizaard.com/shuffleboard

Thanx - RonKl


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

there are a few dwg (autocad) to PDF conversion tools out there, some at cost, others can be used in trial mode temporarily, I'm sure there are some free ones too.

or you could contact Gary and ask him if he has a PDF version of it


----------



## RonKl (Dec 28, 2012)

Trying to contact Gary was my first option but I'm barred from sending direct messages until I'm a multiple poster. Could you possibly contact him and have him e-mail me so I can get this resolved.

E-Dress [email protected]

Thanx - RonKl


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you could also post on his project page (which you are not barred from at this point), and he'll get the notice about it:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1759

I'll shoot him a message nevertheless.


----------



## RonKl (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll learn the ins & outs of the site over time. Thanx.

However I did try the "Send Message" link on his page and that's when I was told I wasn't yet eligible.

Thanks for the help for a "newbie". I'm sure I'll bump into you along the sight somewhere.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

yeah, I think you need a minimum number of active posts before you can send private messages to other members to reduce spammers, but you can still post on peoples public pages, projects, blogs, and forum topics.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome RonKl Looks like you are getting the help…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Ron, check your email…


----------



## TorqNut (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Ron. You can learn so much here it is simply amazing.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello RonKl,

I'll convert the drawings to PDF a little later. I'm right in the middle of something right now.

Gary


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

You can always use an online converter like this one: Here!

It works pretty good most of the time.

There are other sites offering free conversion also.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

OK there is now a PDF version of the file here: http://www.wizaard.com/shuffleboard/


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to LumberJocks RonKl.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ron. Good to have you!


----------



## RonKl (Dec 28, 2012)

GaryK - Got it, along with renners converted version. It'll be a while before I get it done but I'll post it in my gallery once I get that together. I've already got a few pics as soon as I check out the posting procedure.

Thanks a ton for your quick reply. I think I'm going to like this site.

RonK


----------



## addvalue (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all. Can someone please contact Dan'um Style for me? I just joined lumberjocks tonight and have to post 5 replies to be eligible to contact him. This is reply #1 to a forum topic. In particular I'm looking for a copy of AutoCad release 14. I just purchased a CalComp Model 1023 pen plotter and finding it nearly impossible to find the software to run it. If anyone can help me, I would really appreciate it!

Also, does anyone know of an alternate software that would work?

Ron / 48(zero) - 695 - 447(zero)
[email protected] . com


----------

